# Need Clips from Famous Horror Movies



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

I'm taking a cue from some of the talented folks on HF and mixing music for our upcoming Halloween party with sound effects and clips from famous horror movies.

I think I have the sfx I need, but I could use some help tracking down the movie clips. I'm especially fond of the classic stuff, so if it has a mad doctor yelling, "It's alive," that's the stuff I need.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

This site has several .wav files from Bela Lugosi, Vincent Price, Boris Karloff and others. No Frankenstein though. 

The Pit

You'll probably have to convert them to .mp3, depending on what software you're using to create your mixes. I'll keep searching through my bookmarked sites and see if I can come up with anything else.

Lizzy


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Also you could check out the new album voices of terror on amazon. I just got this a couple weeks ago and like it quite a bit.It is also pretty cheap.

Amazon.com: Voices of Terror: Voices of Terror: Music


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

That sounds like tremendous fun. I did that for 3 songs ... Spooky, Werewolves of London, and Frankenstein. Is that kind of what you're doing?


----------



## Cab (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I think an absolute must is a two DVD movie collection from Nuestro Cine Classico. The two titles are:
Santo contra Blue Demon en la Atlantida
Santo Y Blue Demon contra Los Monstruos

I believe they were made in Mexico in 1970.

They are so bad; but that's what makes them great. All dialog is in Spanish.
I highly recommend.

Cab


----------

